# aiming dimps?



## plansdude

I was looking at game keeper John's youtube videos and he was talking about aiming and aiming refrences.Anyways what I am trying to get at is what point should i put the dimps and how do i put them on. oh, and how to use them. help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## theTurk

Been trying to figure that myself as well, also a newbie lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plansdude

Hmm I wonder if mr John is on this forum...


----------



## Metropolicity

He must be talking about the dimple in the middle of a TTF fork. When you pull back on the bands, the band runs into the dimple and forms a really nice sight picture to get a target reference.


----------



## plansdude

And the dimple would then act as a "sight" of sorts?


----------



## Metropolicity

plansdude said:


> And the dimple would then act as a "sight" of sorts?


Yah, it helps with particular wide fork tips and wide band sets, it's tough to discern the center of the band set (you can also draw a line on the bandset with pen)


----------



## plansdude

Huh,that simple... I thought it would be a kind of pain in the well you know what i mean. thanks for clearing that up
????


----------



## theTurk

But when you hold the slingshot side ways and place the dimple on your target, doesn't that equate to above the target, since the ball bearing or whatever ammo is being shot from the middle of the forks ? This is what confuses me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

theTurk said:


> But when you hold the slingshot side ways and place the dimple on your target, doesn't that equate to above the target, since the ball bearing or whatever ammo is being shot from the middle of the forks ? This is what confuses me
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you use the top band as a sight with or without a dimp or a line then you need to adjust your anchor point, higher or lower to get the ammo on target.


----------



## Tag

In one of Pocket Predator's instructional videos Bill draws a line in the center of the band. That way you just align the mark on the bands with the target. It's like when someone that shoots tubes, they align the tubes with the target. If you get a chance and haven't already, check out PocketPredator and Simple Shot Slingshots. Hope this helps


----------



## treefork

theTurk said:


> But when you hold the slingshot side ways and place the dimple on your target, doesn't that equate to above the target, since the ball bearing or whatever ammo is being shot from the middle of the forks ? This is what confuses me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg

I envy folks who can sight a slingshot like a pistol or rifle. I can't do it. For me it's more like how I aim when I throw something at a target- more orientation and feel based. To be honest, since I started focusing 110% on point of impact, the "mechanics" of the shot seem to have taken care of themselves, and I'm shooting better than ever before. I think it's a wiring deal. Some folks are wired for that sight reference and some need to feel it. Different strokes...


----------



## jazz

I used to "aim" - and I put this word in quotes since I think that IF what you do with a rifle or a gun is caled aiming, than this term simply does not apply to pointing a slingshot towards the target so easily - because they are (can be) significantly different.

However, I do not care about all this issue any more since I learned to shoot by looking at the target and letting my whole body sistem to adjust accordingly - and it works best when I truly trust it.. and I have better and better results.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Bill Hays

When I first came up with whole sight "dimple" concept... I basically did it for kids so they have an easy reference point with which to learn aiming techniques... I actually never called it a dimple, that's what John Webb did after adopting the idea and then taking on and using my slingshot shooting techniques... everything from the "crimson" line, to the aiming "dimp" to the OTF TTF slingshots he now uses are taken from my videos and design concepts...

But the critical thing is, does it work? For those who use it, and are willing to put in a little practice, nothing else will probably work better. In fact, I think John's won pretty much every tournament he's been in since changing from an "instinctive" OTT shooter to an "aimer".... Before he changed I don't think he actually won anything... After, everything.

So I guess you decide after trying it out and using the concepts that I've presented and shown over the years and John then adopted as his own.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

CornDawg said:


> I envy folks who can sight a slingshot like a pistol or rifle. I can't do it. For me it's more like how I aim when I throw something at a target- more orientation and feel based. To be honest, since I started focusing 110% on point of impact, the "mechanics" of the shot seem to have taken care of themselves, and I'm shooting better than ever before. I think it's a wiring deal. Some folks are wired for that sight reference and some need to feel it. Different strokes...


I am with you....I can shoot pretty well and getting better with practice but, I cant hit anything using the sighting method. It's 100% instinctive.
Grandpa Pete


----------



## Tony290515

I got this in the post today and its my first slingshot. I have watched a few videos on you tube from gamekeeper John's selection and I'm hitting the target everytime from about 15 ft , im going to take it out tomorrow for some real target practice .

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## plansdude

Thats a nice ss!


----------



## treefork

Here is the original video explaining how to aim withe the dimps and band lines .


----------



## plansdude

Cool! that and all of this helpful advice is definitely going to assist my efforts and im sure many others as well. Thankyou!


----------



## goodflite

I don't use dimps or marks on the band. I aim but just before the release I make a quick adjustment to anchor point and fork position-just so it feels right. I try to do this all within a couple of seconds because holding the draw too long usually yields worse results. So I guess this is a combination of aiming and instinctive shooting. I just started shooting slingshots last November and I can consistently hit a 2.5" target at 33 feet about 80% of my shots. I don't know if that's good or not. Videos from Bill Hays and others have helped a lot because I don't know anyone personally who shoots slingshots.

For me the biggest thing is the ability to see the ball in flight. Sometimes it only takes one missed shot for me to adjust, get on target and sometimes it takes a couple more. But that's one of the things that attracted me to slingshot shooting because like archery, I like catching a glimpse of the ammo in flight. I am shooting mostly 3/8" and 7/16" and sometimes 1/4" steel and make/sdjust my bands and tubes to make the flight as fast as possible but still have the ability to see just a flash of the ball in flight just before it come into the target in good light conditions.


----------

